# صلاه حزينة



## candy shop (22 فبراير 2008)

صلاه حزينة 



ياااااااااارب .. 

قلبي بينبض نار..حاسة بحرقان في قلبي وبخنقة حاسيتها قبل كدة وعاوزة أبكي بكل قهرة جوايا وأقول إرحمني يارب إرحمني من كسرتي إللي مبتتوصفش ومن ضيقي وحزني وضعفي .. وولا حد سامع أناتي أبدأ ومش عاوزة أقول الكلام دة لحد غيرك..
يارب دة مفيش غيرك في الكون دة كله ينور القلب .. يارب إرحم صنعة يديك .. ماتتركش محتاج إليك .. إنت وعدت وقولك من يقبل إليّ فلا أخرجه خارجاً .. سمعني صوتك جوايا يارب .. إن موجود أنا عارفة .. بس نور قلبي إنه يشعر بيك ياااااارب .. ياللي مليش ملجأ غيرك .. متنساش طفلك الرضيع يارب .. يارب أرجوك .. إسمع وإستجيب.. يا رب إعطي المحتاج .. إشفي المريض وإنسد كل ضعيف .. عيشنا ليك وبيك يارب علشان خاطر أمك حبيبتك وأولادك القديسين والشهدا.. أمين​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صلاه حزينة*

*آمين يا رب يسوع المسيح*

*ميرسي حبيبتي علي الصلاة الجميلة دي*​


----------



## candy shop (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صلاه حزينة*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *آمين يا رب يسوع المسيح*
> 
> *ميرسي حبيبتي علي الصلاة الجميلة دي*​



ميرسى ليكى انتى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صلاه حزينة*

صلاه جميله ومعززيه ....ميرررسى يا كاندى وربنا يبارك حياتك ياقمرنا .


----------



## candy shop (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صلاه حزينة*



Dona Nabil قال:


> صلاه جميله ومعززيه ....ميرررسى يا كاندى وربنا يبارك حياتك ياقمرنا .




ميرسى يا دونتى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------

